# اوصاف وشكل المسيح



## The light of JC (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة *

*ما هي اوصاف وشكل سيدي وربي الهي مخلصي يسوع المسيح له كل المجد *

*؟؟*​


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مش فهمة السؤال
عمرك مشوفت صورة الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا اية
ارجو الايضاح


----------



## The light of JC (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شو دخل الصور اختي الصور دي رسم او ممثلين زي الي وضعتيه حضرتك في صورتك الشخصيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 ديسمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *
> 
> *ما هي اوصاف وشكل سيدي وربي الهي مخلي يسوع المسيح له كل المجد *
> 
> *؟؟*​



*توجد صورة مطبوعة بمعجزة على الكفن المقدس ، منها يستوحى الرسامون الشكل الأصلى

ولكن هذا الأمر لا يفرق بالنسبة لنا

المهم هو صورته فى قلبى ، المهم هو تطابق سلوكى وتصرفى مع وصيته 

صورة المسيح ، هى البر والقداسة ، هى التواضع والمحبة وبذل الذات

فإن رأيت هذه الصورة ، فقد رأيت المسيح
*


----------



## ROWIS (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*زي ما استاذ مكرم قال الصور مستوحاه من صورة الكفن المقدس ومن خلال العصور تم اضافة بعض الحاجات اللي بتعبر عن بيئية وخيال الرسام، زي مثلاً صورة المسيح في لوحات ليوناردو دافنشي واللي رسم التلاميذ والمسيح بمخيلة نبلاء عصره في الملامح
وعامة صورة الكفن هاحطها هنا النيجاتيف وبعدين هاحط تلات صور وربا بعض يمثلوا التديج اللي اخدوه الرسامين من صورة الكفن وحطوه في صورة ملونة شبه مطابقه للكفن وبالتالي تكون مطابقة لشكل المسيح
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ودي صورة شبه نهائية بالاضاءة فيها فاتحه شوية "الملامح أوضح"



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (25 ديسمبر 2011)

وردت تفاصيل السيد  المسيح   فى وصف مشهور لـ بابليوس لينتيلوس الذى بعث به الى صديقه بيلاطس البنطى  قال فيه : يوجد فى وقتنا هذا إنسان لا يزال على قيد الحياه ، يصنع عجائباً  ويدعوه الناس نبياً قديراً إسمه يسوع  المسيح   ، ويدعوه تلاميذة إبن الله . إنه يقيم الموتى ، ويشفى المرضى بكل الأنواع.  هذا الأنسان نبيل ، ذو قوام معتدل وجميل ، وجهه مملوء لطفاً مع حزم ، من  ينظر إليه يحبه ويهابه أيضاً ، شعره مموج بلون الخمر تقريباً منسدل على  الكتفين الى خصلتين مع غره كعاده المنذورين ، جبهته مسطحة تحمل صفاءً  وهدوءً بغير تجعيد  ، يشع حيوية ونشاطاً ، أنفه معتدل وفمه بلا عيب ، لحيتة  كاملة وغزيرة تحمل ذات لون الشعر ومتشعبة ، عيناة زرقاوتان وبراقتان جداً .  ما نُظر قط ضاحكاً لكن كثيرون رأوة باكياً ، مُرهب فى إنذارة وتوبيخة ،  رقيق وجذاب فى إرشاده وتعليمة ، يداه وذراعاه غايه فى اللطف والجمال تتوق  الى رؤيتهم ، فارع الطول ونحيف ، جاد فى حديثة ، ومتزن ، هادئ وبسيط فى  لغته وسلوكه . جميل بين البشر .


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *المهم هو صورته فى قلبى ، المهم هو تطابق سلوكى وتصرفى مع وصيته *
> 
> *صورة المسيح ، هى البر والقداسة ، هى التواضع والمحبة وبذل الذات*
> 
> *فإن رأيت هذه الصورة ، فقد رأيت المسيح*


 

*مشكور أخويا الغالى على الإجابة الرائعة . *

*وكلامك هذا يشابه ما تنبأ وترنم به داود النبى *

*عن السيد المسيح *

*فى المزمور الخامس والأربعون . والآية الثانية *



*[Q-BIBLE] 
(( أنت أبرع جمالاً من بنى البشر . 
إنسكبت النعمة على شفتيك . 
لذلك باركك الله إلى الأبد )) ( مز 45 : 2 ) 
[/Q-BIBLE]


و ليس المقصود هو جمال الجسد بل لأنه كان بلا خطية 

لذلك 

أضاف إنسكبت النعمة على شفتيك  ولنلاحظ أن الخطية 

في القلب تترك بصماتها على شكل الوجه، فالغضوب والحاسد 

والشهواني والخبيث.. هؤلاء يظهر على وجوههم ما في قلوبهم 

فتصير وجوههم بلا جمال. 


الرب يسوع يهبنا جميعاً صورته وجماله فى سلوكنا *​


----------



## MAJI (26 ديسمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> *سلام ونعمة *​
> 
> *ما هي اوصاف وشكل سيدي وربي الهي مخلي يسوع المسيح له كل المجد *​
> 
> *؟؟*​


 الهنا في المسيحية هو روح ليس له شكل واوصافه روحية فقط
لكنه يقدر ان يتجسد 
ولان ما نريده من الهنا هو كلمته 
فاعطانا كلمته بالمسيح 
فظهر لنا بهيئة ابن انسان 
وكل انسان له شكل وملامح 
لكننا نحن المسيحيين لا نهتم بالجسد وظاهره
مثلما لانعبد الهنا باجسادنا واعمال اجسادنا بل نعبده بارواحنا لتنجسم عبادتنا مع طبيعته الروحية
لكن صورة المسيح المبينة في كل مكان هي 
صورة الهنا الغير منظور 
لان السيد المسيح قال ((من رآني فقد رأى الاب))
((وانا والاب واحد)) (((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))
مفاهيم قد تكون صعبة على المستجد في المسيحية 
لكنها واضحة للذي قبل المسيح واستقر  الروح القدس بداخله
والرب معك


----------



## fredyyy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> *ما هي اوصاف ... *​


 
*يمكننا أن نعرف بعض أوصافة من العروس *
نشيد الأنشاد 5  : 10 - 16
حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. *مُعْلَمٌ* بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ.
*رَأْسُهُ* ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. *قُصَصُهُ* مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ.
*عَيْنَاهُ* كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا.
*خَدَّاهُ* كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. 
*شَفَتَاهُ* سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً.
*يَدَاهُ* حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. 
*بَطْنُهُ* عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ.
سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. 
*طَلْعَتُهُ* كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ.
*حَلْقُهُ* حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
​*وفي النهاية *
رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 21 
*مَنْ يَغْلِبُ* فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، 
كَمَا *غَلَبْتُ أَنَا* أَيْضاً وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ. 

رؤيا يوحنا 5 : 5 
فَقَالَ لِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ: لاَ تَبْكِ. 
هُوَذَا *قَدْ غَلَبَ الأَسَدُ* الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، 
*أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ،* لِيَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ السَّبْعَةَ. 

رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 23 
وَالْمَدِينَةُ لاَ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى الشَّمْسِ وَلاَ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ لِيُضِيئَا فِيهَا، 
لأَنَّ مَجْدَ اللهِ قَدْ أَنَارَهَا، *وَالْحَمَلُ سِرَاجُهَا*. 

.
​


----------



## فاطمة سامى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هذا الأنسان نبيل ، ذو قوام معتدل وجميل ، وجهه مملوء لطفاً مع حزم ، من ينظر إليه يحبه ويهابه أيضاً ، شعره مموج بلون الخمر تقريباً منسدل على الكتفين الى خصلتين مع غره كعاده المنذورين ، جبهته مسطحة تحمل صفاءً وهدوءً بغير تجعيد ، يشع حيوية ونشاطاً ، أنفه معتدل وفمه بلا عيب ، لحيتة كاملة وغزيرة تحمل ذات لون الشعر ومتشعبة ، عيناة زرقاوتان وبراقتان جداً . ما نُظر قط ضاحكاً لكن كثيرون رأوة باكياً ، مُرهب فى إنذارة وتوبيخة ، رقيق وجذاب فى إرشاده وتعليمة ، يداه وذراعاه غايه فى اللطف والجمال تتوق الى رؤيتهم ، فارع الطول ونحيف ، جاد فى حديثة ، ومتزن ، هادئ وبسيط فى لغته وسلوكه . جميل بين البشر .


 لان السيد المسيح قال ((من رآني فقد رأى الاب))
((وانا والاب واحد)) (((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))

*أعتقد بعد هذه الكلمات .... لا كلام .... سوى التأمل و السلام*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *مشكور أخويا الغالى على الإجابة الرائعة . *
> 
> *وكلامك هذا يشابه ما تنبأ وترنم به داود النبى *
> 
> ...




*فعلاً ، فالوجه المحب المتواضع ، هو لمحة من صورة الله القدوس محب البشر الوديع المتواضع بوجه مطلق

بينما الوجه الحقود المكار الخبيث ، هو لمحة من صورة الشيطان 

ربنا ينجيهم من لطعة الشيطان السوده (ختم الشيطان)، إللى على وجوههم

*


----------



## ROWIS (26 ديسمبر 2011)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> لان السيد المسيح قال ((من رآني فقد رأى الاب))
> ((وانا والاب واحد)) (((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))
> 
> *أعتقد بعد هذه الكلمات .... لا كلام .... سوى التأمل و السلام*



*وايه علاقة الشكل الجسدي للمسيح في تجسده بالشكل الإلهي في لاهوته؟
دي كانت مواصفات الجسد اللي أخذه رب المجد ليه على الأرض، وليس الصفات الشكلية لللاهوت .. اللاهوت ليس له شكل بشري.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*توضيحة صغيرة

شكل الإنسان الجسدى ، كملامح وتقاطيع ، يتأثر تأثراً عظيماً بمكنونات قلب الإنسان 

فنفس الإنسان ، إذا كان فى سلام مع الله ، يكون منظره مفرحاً ، محبوباً 

وهو نفسه ، إذا إنحرف إلى الشر وتملكه الحقد ، يتغير منظره تماماً ، فيصبح شيئاً بشعاً

مع أن الملامح والتقاطيع الجسدية هى هى

+++ فما باللك بالله المتجسد نفسه ، كيف سيكون منظره ، بغض النظر عن الملامح والتقاطيع !!!

بلا شك سيكون فى منتهى الروعة ، منظر تحب النظر إليه بلا إنقطاع 

بل إن النظر إليه يملأ نفسك سلاماً

بل إن سماع صوته يملأ قلبك فرحاً

فإن كان صوت السيدة العذراء ، ملأ قلب أليصابات بالفرح ، بل جعل الجنين يتحرك بإبتهاج فى بطنها 

إن كانت الإنسانة التى نالت نعمة التجسد من خلالها ، قد صارت هكذا

فكم وكم يكون صاحب النعمة ذاته !!!! أليس صوته ومنظره سيملأ القلوب فرحاً !!!!!

فلذلك ، فتعبير : من رآنى فقد رأى الآب

يعنى أن رؤية الله المتجسد ، من خلال وداعته ولطفه وحنانه وقدرته الفائقة ، فهذه الرؤية ، تجعلت رأيت الله الغير منظور 

فمع أن اللاهوت غير منظور ، لكنه أعلن عن شخصيته وصفاته ، من خلال سر التجسد

ولذلك يقول يوحنا الرسول : الذى كان منذ البدء ، الذى رأيناه بعيوننا وسمعناه بآذاننا ولمسته أيدينا

فهم رأوا وسمعوا ولمسوا الناسوت الذى اللاهوت متحد به بمعجزة بلا إفتراق ولا إنفصال ولا إختلاط ولا تغيير

لذلك كان من الحق أن يقول أنهم رأوا الغير منظور 

أى رأوا الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت الغير منظور
*


----------



## فاطمة سامى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*(((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))*​ 

*ما أروع هذه الكلمات الدافئة ... " و لا أحد رأى الاب إلا الذى خرج منه " كلمات تعكس أفكار عميقة. **أرجوكم ... نريد من يشرح هذه الكلمات الطاهرة. 

*


----------



## aymonded (27 ديسمبر 2011)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *(((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))*​
> 
> *ما أروع هذه الكلمات الدافئة ... " و لا أحد رأى الاب إلا الذى خرج منه " كلمات تعكس أفكار عميقة. **أرجوكم ... نريد من يشرح هذه الكلمات الطاهرة.
> 
> *



بإذن يسوع سيتم شرح هذه الآية المقدسة وكل ما يختص باللاهوت بعد استكمال شرح الموضوع الذي بدأنا فيه وهو الثالوث القدوس من جهة الاستعلان وظهور الكلمة المتجسد للدخول في شركة حية مع الله الحي ....
___________

بالنسبة للسؤال الرئيسي في الموضوع فمكتوب: [ إذاً نحن من الآن لا نعرف أحداً حسب الجسد وأن كنا قد عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد لكن الآن *لا نعرفه بعد* (حسب الجسد) ] (2كو5: 16)
المسيح الرب لا يعرف بالصور ولا بحسب الجسد العادي ما قبل القيامة، لأنه قام بجسد ممجد يشع نور فائق لا تستطيع عين الجسد الطبيعية أن تنظر إليه، فعن خبرة رؤية، المسيح الرب القائم من الأموات يشع نور ومجد فائق كل حدود الإنسان ورؤية جسده، وهو ليس كما نراه في الصور بحسب الجسد، بل هو المسيح الكلمة المتحد بجسم بشريتنا في ملء مجده يشع نور ويعطي قوة حياة سراً في القلب ليوم استعلان مجده حينئذ نتغير إلى نفس ذات صورة مجده ببهاء عظيم حسب كل واحد ومقدار ما تشبع من نوره في حياته الروحية الشخصية بسر الشركة مع الله والتفرس فيه بالإيمان وإعلان الروح القدس الذي يدخلنا إلى داخل الله ويطبع صورته فينا بالتقوى وحفر الوصية في قلوبنا لنحيا بها، فالتفتوا يا إخوتي لتنظروا مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما هو مكتوب:


[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح (2كو4: 6)
[ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كو3: 18)
وهبنا الله انفتاح بصيرة القلب والذهن معاً لنرى بهاء مجد الله في وجه يسوع فينعكس فينا وينطبع بروح وداعة يسوع الروح القدس روح الآب والابن فتظهر ملامحه فينا ويظهر ملكوته داخلنا ونكون له شهود لعمله الظاهر فينا، كونوا معافين محفوظين في نور الله مبدد كل ظلمة النفس ومعطي قوة قيامة وحياة لا تزول آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *(((ولا احد رأى الاب إلا الذي خرج منه))*​
> 
> *ما أروع هذه الكلمات الدافئة ... " و لا أحد رأى الاب إلا الذى خرج منه " كلمات تعكس أفكار عميقة. **أرجوكم ... نريد من يشرح هذه الكلمات الطاهرة.
> 
> *



*الله هو الغير محدود ، الغير منظور

لذلك لا أحد يرى الآب 

لا أحد من -خارجه- يراه 

 ولكنه هو منظور من نفسه بالطبع ، هو يعرف ذاته بالطبع

لذلك ، فعقل الله وروح الله ، يريان الآب ويعرفانه ويفحصان أعماقه ، لأنهم فيه وليسوا من خارجه

لذلك أيضاً قال : لا أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلاَّ الآب ، ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن 

 فإنها معرفة متبادلة داخلية ، بين أقانيم فى ذات الله الواحد

ويظل الله غير منظور ولا معلوم من أى أحد خارجه

إلاَّ فى حدود تعريف الله بذاته ، من خلال الإعلان الإلهى عن ذاته فى الكتاب المقدس
*


----------



## aymonded (30 ديسمبر 2011)

أن أراد أحد أن يرى ملامح الله فليصغي بقلبه ويسمع، ولا ينظر لصورة ولا لتمثال لأن الله حي يكشف ذاته ويعلنها بوضوح لكل قلب يلتمس وجهه :
لك قال قلبي قلت اطلبوا وجهي وجهك يا رب أطلب (مز27: 8)
أضئ بوجهك على عبدك خلصني برحمتك (مز31: 16)
أما أنا فبالبر أنظر وجهك أشبع إذا استيقظت بشبهك (مز17: 15)


[ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح (2كو4: 6)
[ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كو3: 18)


----------



## فاطمة سامى (7 يناير 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الله هو الغير محدود ، الغير منظور
> 
> لذلك لا أحد يرى الآب
> 
> ...



*اشكرك يا استاذ / مكرم على هذا الشرح الجميل وواضح أنك قد أصبت هدفى تماما عند قولك *​" *لذلك أيضاً قال : لا أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلاَّ الآب ، ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن *

* فإنها معرفة متبادلة داخلية ، بين أقانيم فى ذات
 الله الواحد*

* ويظل الله غير منظور ولا معلوم من أى أحد خارجه"  *​*أشكرك ثانية و أنا آسفة على التأخير فى الرد عليك. 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يناير 2012)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *اشكرك يا استاذ / مكرم على هذا الشرح الجميل وواضح أنك قد أصبت هدفى تماما عند قولك *​" *لذلك أيضاً قال : لا أحد يعرف من هو الإبن إلاَّ الآب ، ولا من هو الآب إلاَّ الإبن *
> 
> * فإنها معرفة متبادلة داخلية ، بين أقانيم فى ذات
> الله الواحد*
> ...



*أنا إللى شاكر ألف شكر 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يحفظك فى إسمه القدوس
*


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2012)

معرفة الله أن تكلمنا عليها من جهة الفكرة فسنبرع فيها ونتحدث عنها في مجلدات
ولكن من جهة الخبرة فشيء آخر، لأن من يرى الله بالروح القدس الذي يُدخل الإنسان لأعماق الله
فيفرح لأنه رأى وعاين مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح المشرق في قلبه
وإلا فستظل رؤية الله فكرة ونظرية وربما مشاعر عاطفية
إلى أن ينقشع الظلام ويُشرق الله بذاته في القلب
ويفتح الذهن لفهم الكتب كخبرة وحياة
النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

*ليتنا نبتعد عن فكر العظمة وتخيل أننا فوق مستوى الآخرين 

فذلك أنفع لنا جميعاً

*


----------

